

Mom creates birthday Facebook page after son says he has no friends - lupatus
http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=news/national_world&id=9427862

======
lupatus
Go tell this kid happy birthday.

Adolescence is already hard enough. Going through it with Aspergers and
feeling like you have zero friends has got to be a lot worse.

I think that this is something that folks in on this message board can relate
to. Imagine being able to help him out, even just a little bit.

------
shultays
I would totally visit his party if he was near me (well, at least on same
continent)

Kinda reminds me [http://gigaom.com/2010/09/02/4chan-decides-to-do-
something-n...](http://gigaom.com/2010/09/02/4chan-decides-to-do-something-
nice-for-a-change/)

